# White GSD shot and drowned in Lycoming Cty, PA



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dog Carcass Pulled From River - WNEP



> A German shepherd dog that was pulled from the Susquehanna River in Lycoming County Thursday had a concrete block tied around its neck. Now the search is on to find the animal's owner.





> The white, female German shepherd was likely thrown from the bridge and left for dead if it was not dead already, according to investigators.
> 
> "There was some blood on the dog. Possibly it had been shot prior to being thrown over the bridge," said Larry Woltz, a humane officer with the Lycoming County SPCA.





> Humane officers said whoever is responsible for the dog's death could likely face animal cruelty charges.
> 
> Anyone with information that could help find the dog's owner is asked to contact the Lycoming County SPCA at 570-322-4646.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Not to make light of the subject, but this dog could have broken into the wrong person's rabbit hutch. I sincerelly hope this was just some idiot trying to dispose of the carcass and not a case of drowning. Sad story all the way around.


----------



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree ... I really hope she was shot before she hit the water ... what a terrible way to go.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have no problem with shooting a dog that is attacking livestock. But have the guts to report it and let the owners know why their dog is gone.

Sadly, most cases like this turn out to be a case of "don't want the dog any longer"


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is disgusting.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

$2000 reward offered for information. 

Reward Offered in Animal Cruelty Case - WNEP


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

cross posted and shared. How horrible


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Myamom. I thought you had probably seen in on the local news also but I know you're really busy right now.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I hadn't seen this...so thank you so much! Really hitting home with me...especially in light of all everyone is doing for Cheyenne......while...in the meantime...someone else is tying a cinderblock around a dog's neck and discarding in the river...breaks my heart.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Reward increased to $3000.


----------

